# Lots of Leaves Autumn Colors Knit Lace Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD 2.00 USD at:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lots-of-leaves-autumn-colors-lace-knit-scarf

Autumn doesnt come to Thailand but Im from the northeastern U.S. and its a season I miss a lot.

This scarf combines two subtle fall colors in a lace leaf pattern with an open-work edging. Knit with lace-weight alpaca, the piece is lightweight while providing some warmth for the cooler fall days.

Knit this colorful accessory and add some easy colorwork skills to your knitting abilities and perfect some basic lace knitting skills at the same time!

The 6-1/4 x 53 inches (16 x 135cm) scarf required around 100 meters (110 yards) of gold/shade 59 (about 12.5 grams or ¼ skein); and 200 meters (220 yards) of rust/shade 24 (25 grams or ½ skein).


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's really rather gorgeous. I'll download the pattern and add it to my
folder of knits I'd like to knit one day. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks so light and lovely. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I have just took a look on Ravelry and all your patterns are beautiful.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you I love this pattern.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a beautiful pattern. I know what you mean about the fall back east. It's a beautiful thing to see at it's peak. I'm from Pa. and do miss that time of year.
I am trying to view you patterns on Ravelry but the page keeps bombing.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I love the way you used the colors. It truly is lacy. Thank you.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a lovely scarf! It looks so airy and light weight. It would be a beautiful addition to any wardrobe.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty. Autumn is one of my favorite seasons. Here in Texas we often skip from summer to winter very quickly but I love the cool air and beautiful colors of autumn. I use the colors often in knitting. I love your scarf, the colors are great and the leaf pattern is really nice. I also like to knit leaves.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really delicate and prettyxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

love the leaves!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely scarf pattern


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That is quite beautiful. Thanks for offering it!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderulf fall design, love the colors!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Very pretty..xo


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I did buy the pattern yesterday but not filed it away yet. The more I look at it the more I love it. It's really calling to me. 

I have very little experience with lace weight yarns. This pattern is so lovely I shall buy the yarn ready to knit soon. This time I will succeed. 
So another big thank you for this pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I did buy the pattern yesterday but not filed it away yet. The more I look at it the more I love it. It's really calling to me.
> 
> I have very little experience with lace weight yarns. This pattern is so lovely I shall buy the yarn ready to knit soon. This time I will succeed.
> So another big thank you for this pattern.


You're welcome. Let me know if you have any questions when you get started.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

All your kind comments are much appreciated!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is gorgeous


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Micheal!Yet another beautiful pattern and the colours you have used are just perfect for autumn..


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> This pattern is available for USD 2.00 USD at:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lots-of-leaves-autumn-colors-lace-knit-scarf
> 
> Autumn doesnt come to Thailand but Im from the northeastern U.S. and its a season I miss a lot.
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a pretty stitch pattern!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

